# National Geographic LED Light



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I read here on TPT about someone that bought the 48" model, they said they ended up returning it because it was not bright enough. I am interested to see if you have better luck with a smaller length lamp. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

I have looked all over for more info on it...my gut feeling tells me to get a Finnex and not take the chance on the newly ordered plants that will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i do not think it will give you highlight, its a base model light. i would be wary of any product that the explaination of the light does not include watts, or state anywhere that it is capable of growing plants.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If you don't mind the aesthetics the best lighting you could get you that size tank would be a set of CFL light bulbs. You could use four or five over your tank and have multiple spectrums. I am setting up a ten gallon tank rack with 10 ten gallon aquariums, I will have two 13 watt cfl bulbs over each aquarium. I have a high tech ten gallon set up now growing out some downoi and Erios, it has a 26watt cfl bulb on it, I want to swap it to two 13 watt bulbs so I can run dual spectrum. 

But! You bought that light and as you said you can't return it within the return period, so I think you should give it a try and tank some notes and pictures to share with everyone! People here really like their lights and would probably really enjoy getting some good firsthand information on that fixture. Just keep in mind if you don't like it take it back, no shame in that.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> Thought I would try this light out...I can return it in 60 days if I don't like it. I really like the programmable part..that I can easily do!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this or LED lighting? Was told this should work in a 20 gallon long for high light.
> 
> ...


Def wouldn't consider it high light.. and this is the other thread (much bigger tank BTW)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=641130&highlight=national+geographic


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Thanks all for the help. I have decided to go with the Finnex Ray2, just don't want to take a chance on my new shipment of plants


----------

